# Ubuntu Soundproblem



## hammet (18. August 2008)

Hi Leute, 

ich habe mir gestern Ubuntu (in der Version 8.04.1 als i386) auf meinen Rechner installiert (neben Vista). Nach einigen Problemchen mit der Einwahl ins Internet (man hab ich über Linux geschimpft ;D ) installietre ich einige Updates (die mir angezeigt wurden).
Anschließend habe ich ein Game installiert, in dem ich allerdings keinen Sound habe. Im System ansich habe ich Sound, auch Teamspek läuft (ich höre was und ich kann reden).

Die Konsole des games sagt mir irgendwas davon, dass "dsa" busy ist  Die genaue Fehlermeldung habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf und kann ich erst heute abend nachliefern, wenn ich daheim bin.

Vielleicht, hatte schonmal jemand von euch so ein problem und kann mir helfen. Habe schon danach gegoogled und einige Dinge (zB killall dsa ) ausprobiert, hat aber leider alles nichts geholfen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. August 2008)

Teamspeak nutzt OSS was unter Ubuntu als solches nicht mehr breit unterstütz wird und es blockiert somit deine Soundkarte. Installiere das Paket alsa-oss


```
sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
```

und starte TeamSpeak in Zukunft mit aoss TeamSpeak.


----------



## hammet (18. August 2008)

Ich hab das Paket installiert, aber es hat sich nichts geändert.
Der Sound läuft jk alles, bis auf im Game (auch ohne, dass Teamspeak oder sonstiges an ist).
DIe Fehlermeldung, die mir das Game rauswirft ist 

```
/dev/dsp: Input/output error
Could not mmap /dev/dsp
```

Edit// Ok es scheint doch was mit Teamspeak zu tun zu haben 
Wenn teamspeak an ist, kommt folgender Fehler:

```
/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
Could not open /dev/dsp
```

Edit2// Sorry 
Ich hab mal beides mit aoss gestartet. Bei beidem hab ich jetzt Sound, aber es hört sich schrecklich an


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. August 2008)

Über welches Game reden wir hier eigentlich? Wäre schön wenn man sowas von Anfang an wüsste. Wahrscheinlich nutzt das auch OSS :/


----------



## hammet (19. August 2008)

Wir reden über "Enemy Territory" 
Ich weiß nicht was es nutzt. Aber ist es normal, dass der Sund jetzt bei beidem "hakt" ?


----------



## hammet (21. August 2008)

Weiß denn keiner eine Möglichkeit, wie man dieses "haken" des Sounds beseitigen kann?


----------

